# DLINK DIR-300 no internet access



## neverending (May 8, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a common setup, a speedstream 4200 in bridge mode and the DIR-300 wireless router. All of a sudden, the internet stopped on wireless and then checked and it was also stopped on my main PC on the LAN port. If I plug my PC straight into the old trustworthy speedstream 4200 I am on the internet without a problem via dhcp. I went in for a look around because the wireless kept dropping out every 30 mins or so, then it just gave up on me. Wireless will connect to the router as will my main pc, I can access the UI via 192.168.0.1. 
On the main screen, the icon for the internet on the left side of the screen shows that "Internet Online" is displayed with a blue world not greyed out as if I had unplugged the lead to the modem. 

I have done every possible reset I can find, its not the modem or the pc or iphone. When I first plugged it in amd set it up a couple of years ago, it was easy and I remember the process but now even after factory resets and hard resets it still wont change.

I did all the usual things:

-Rebooted everything
-Reset router and modem to factory settings
-tried assigning static IP's
-changing channel numbers 
-tried making it an access point 
-that made me do a hard reset by putting a pen in the back and holding the blue flashing button on the top (top being if it were standing on its side with the antenna upwards) 
-running the internet connection wizard several times
-setting the internet connection manually.
-Checking all other settings, rules, forwarding and found no entries anywhere.
-I even left it off for 12 hrs

Your help is appreciated


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like a dead router. You've run through all the steps we would take you from. I'd send it back to D-Link for repair/replacement, it should be under warranty.


----------



## neverending (May 8, 2010)

Thx, I will have to just replace it I think, any suggestions on a more relaible brand?


----------



## neverending (May 8, 2010)

Sorry I forgot to mention, I lost the receipt so no warranty I am guessing


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you can still try, sometimes they go by manufacturing date.


----------



## neverending (May 8, 2010)

After all that, it was the speedstream 4200 that was playing up, I was lucky that when I moved and reconnected the DSL service that they sent me a new modem that I never used. Unpacked and installed it and even the intermittant dropping out was resolved. This only came about after replacing the router and finding the same problem. Still dont know why, but i'm back in gear now, 

thanks for your help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad it all worked out.


----------

